# Arvo Part: where to begin?



## Tricky Fish (Aug 11, 2014)

I have recently "discovered" Arvo Part's "Speigle im Speigel" (i've been living under a rock).

His beautiful minimalist style appeals to me and i'd like to listen to more of his music.

Can anyone recommend an album or collection for a newcomer to his music?


----------



## jailhouse (Sep 2, 2016)

check out next:
Frates
Fur Alina
Tabula Rasa
Summa
Cantus In Memoriam Benjamin Britten

later on start checking out his more expansive works like
Kanon Pokajanen
Te Deum
Symphony 4
St. John's Passion


----------



## Dan Ante (May 4, 2016)

I think the CD you have is "Alina" I am a huge follower of Part I can recommend his choral works as follows:
*Beatus*. Estonian Phillharmonic chamber choir. Kaljuste Tonu.
*In Principio*. Estonia Sym Orch. Kaljuste Tonu 
*Berliner Mass/De Profundis*. Andrew Lucas Organ, Polyphony, Stephen Layton.
They are magnificent performances.


----------



## lehnert (Apr 12, 2016)

I can recommend Fratres as well, it's in my opinion his best piece.

Definitely avoid Credo, though, it's just noise for psychopaths.


----------



## Francis Poulenc (Nov 6, 2016)

The best place to begin is at the dumpster. Throw that crap away and pick up some Beethoven.


----------



## isorhythm (Jan 2, 2015)

My favorite piece of his is his Stabat mater.


----------



## WildThing (Feb 21, 2017)

You can't go wrong with this as a starter album, and it contains many of the pieces recommended so far. Happy listening!


----------



## Chronochromie (May 17, 2014)

lehnert said:


> Definitely avoid Credo, though, it's just noise for psychopaths.





Francis Poulenc said:


> The best place to begin is at the dumpster. Throw that crap away and pick up some Beethoven.


Such charming people we have around here.


----------



## pokeefe0001 (Jan 15, 2017)

lehnert said:


> I can recommend Fratres as well, it's in my opinion his best piece.
> 
> Definitely avoid Credo, though, it's just noise for psychopaths.


Ok. Time for a comment from a psychopath. Credo is from an earlier part of Pärt's career and is definitely in a different style from his current style, but is a very powerful work. It lead's you from serenity through hell and back to calmness. It's not for the light listening but I think it is a journey worth taking.


----------



## jailhouse (Sep 2, 2016)

Francis Poulenc said:


> The best place to begin is at the dumpster. Throw that crap away and pick up some Beethoven.


why isn't there a yawn smiley


----------



## Lisztian (Oct 10, 2011)

lehnert said:


> I can recommend Fratres as well, it's in my opinion his best piece.
> 
> Definitely avoid Credo, though, it's just noise for psychopaths.


Ironically Credo was the first Part work that I heard and, based on his reputation, I wasn't really expecting much. I was surprised then when this 'noise for psychopaths' blew me away and had me wanting to search out more from the composer.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

jailhouse said:


> why isn't there a yawn smiley


Here you are:


----------



## Dan Ante (May 4, 2016)

I can't understand why lehnert is against Creedo it is a fabulous work, but perhaps it will grow on him/her.


----------

